# AD1 - AD1 Holdings



## So_Cynical (7 December 2015)

IPO due to close on the 16th of December, raising 10 to 15 million to fund the expansion of sales and marketing and to increase its brand development and awareness, they already have 65 paying customers including Optus and the NSW state Govt, no debt and only about 20% of the company available via the IPO. 

ApplyDirect is a Seek disrupter  not the usual job board type site but a platform that cuts out the middleman, bringing employers and job seekers together via a unique matching engine that allows job seekers to then apply directly via the employer's web site, thus reducing costs for employers and saving time and hassle for job seekers.

http://www.applydirect.com.au/

I have applied for 8400 shares via the ASX bookbuild site, so easy to use.

https://au.onmarketbookbuilds.com/


----------



## So_Cynical (10 December 2015)

Executive Chairman Michael Kay, former CEO of MacMillan Shakespeare shares his thoughts on the float, the business, the future and the differences between SEK type job boards (lists) and ApplyDirect.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (16 December 2015)

Surprised - they have delayed the IPO due to "market conditions" refund on the way, will have another go in the new year...i didn't think things were that bad.


----------



## System (17 December 2019)

On December 17th, 2019, ApplyDirect Limited changed its name to AD1 Holdings Limited.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 August 2022)

Can someone do some FA on this one for me?
I will reward you handsomely....? 🤞😁

A bunch of announcements today, SaaS acquisition or something...
3 year chart.


----------

